# Have you watched a PPV in the last 90 days?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Just curious if anyone has bought/watched a PPV from DIRECTV in the last 90 days. Pretty simple question and you either have or you haven't.

Pay Per View (PPV) includes:

Stricly PPV (fights, games, etc.)
DIRECTV Cinema
Other per-day or per-view purchases

PPV does NOT include sports or other programming subscriptions ...


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Only when I get the coupons, which is about once a month. I refuse to pay $5.99.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Only when I get the coupons, which is about once a month. I refuse to pay $5.99.


Getting a coupon still requires you to buy it (and then be credited). So you should be responding "Yes" if you fall into this category.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Getting a coupon still requires you to buy it (and then be credited). So you should be responding "Yes" if you fall into this category.


I did. The poll wasn't there yet when I posted.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

No, it has been about a year


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Never have.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Only because I had an instant credit for a PPV that made it free, so I used it, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered.

voted yes


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

To my amazement, and under the "urging" of MrsHDTVfan...I have actually watched 2 in that time period. Shocking. :eek2:


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

NOPE....well just the free 1st 5 mins of some but thats it.

If ppv counts directv cinema answer is still NO.


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

The wife and I average 1 or 2 a month. The coupons are nice.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

No i usually don't do ppv unless there is something that i am looking forward to watch.The last movie i wanted to watch was The Fourth Kind but i got it from Netflix.

I wish i never seen it the scary part is i really believe it was real.

For good reason.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

Not for YEARS - since I had cable (and even years back then). I use Netflix now and let my $14 get me the movies I NEED to watch now.

I'm not going to pay to watch something that I can wait 30-90 days and get for free or small charge.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Yes, in April


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> NOPE....well just the free 1st 5 mins of some but thats it.
> 
> If ppv counts directv cinema answer is still NO.


Yes, PPV counts DIRECTV Cinema.


----------



## RVD26 (Oct 12, 2007)

I purchased the last Mayweather fight, not sure if that was within the last 90 days or not.
Before, then I had only made one other PPV purchase EVER.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

No. And, I won't bore you with why not.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Price too high and 24-hour "rental" too contrictive.


----------



## rsteinfe (May 7, 2005)

I find few general release movies that I want to watch. When I find one I'd like to see, my local Redbox has it for $1. (I know they don't handle HD dvd's, but my DVD player does a very acceptable job of upconverting to 1080, at least for my 66 year-old eyes!) And, if I want to keep it for more than 24 hours, it costs me a whole dollar more!


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

I don't waist my mula, I wait when is out and watched on dvd or premiums channels.


----------



## Santana (May 12, 2010)

I have ordered the last two UFC fights in HD. We usually have people over and split the costs. I have never ordered a PPV movie.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

It's all about Netflix and BluRay baby...........


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

Had a freebie coupon so I watched Fallout.... er... Book of Eli in 1080p.


----------



## khark (Jan 24, 2005)

Never have, probably never will.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Got a 3 free movie coupon. So for the first time, I ordered a movie. They did not credit me for 60 days. I spent 30min on the phone until they decided to give me $5.99 a month for 3 months to make up for an inability to get the credit to stick.
I will not be using the credits for any further PPV.


----------



## Kishore (Feb 11, 2007)

Ordered because I got a Free Anniversary PPV gift.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Hmmmm, $6 for one movie for 24 hours or $9 for all the movies I can watch in a month via disk or streaming from Netflix? Guess which way I voted!

P.S. In fairness, it's really $11 per month so I can get BluRay.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

gfrang said:


> No i usually don't do ppv unless there is something that i am looking forward to watch.The last movie i wanted to watch was The Fourth Kind but i got it from Netflix.
> 
> I wish i never seen it the scary part is i really believe it was real.
> 
> For good reason.


Fear not, none of it is "real." even the "real" footage they used in the supposedly not reenacted scenes were just done with different actors. Even the story isn't based on any actual case files as the promos lead you to believe. Now if you want to be really scared, go for Paranormal Activty. Another faked realistic film that will keep you awake at night!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

I normally don't watch PPV, but have on occasion and I have watched a couple in the past 90 days.

I think the price is a little high, but what I really don't like is the 24 hour rule. With kids in the house, there sometimes isn't enough time to finish the whole thing in 24 hours.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Not in the last 90 days...not in the last 90 weeks...you get the picture...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes.

Mike


----------



## Laker44 (Jun 18, 2008)

Never have even when I get coupons. I have all those channels blocked out.


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

We actually just ordered our second movie in the last couple years or so the other day. It's a very rare occasion that we use the PPV options from Directv. We're a Netflix household the vast majority of the time.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I have done 4 movies here.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I think its been about two years since I ordered a PPV and probably because it was an anniversary gift. And as reported before, the credit wasn't easy to get as promised.

But as polls usually have someone somewhere wanting this info, the reason why not is because I don't mind driving 2 miles to the store, getting the Blu Ray copy and having a few days to view it and view all the other stuff like directors cuts and deleted scenes too. Much more value.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Watched 'Cop Out' earlier this week.


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

I haven't ordered one since the 24hr rule. I now do netflix w/ blu ray.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The last PPV movie I ordered from DirecTV was about 5 years ago when they offered an Arnold Schwartzenegger movie "Colateral Damage" for $0.99!!

I still have the VCR of the movie when they let you tape 'em and keep 'em forever. $4.99 for a 24 hour "rental" of a movie? That's why Blockbuster is going out of business!! If there was a film I REALLY wanted to watch, I'd pick up the DVD from the Red Box thing at my grocery store which only costs ONE DOLLAR for a 24 hour rental!


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

We watched "HotTub Time Machine" a month ago (again).What baby wants,baby gets !
<lol>


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes, Ordered Avatar/1080p with a coupon. It was my first and to date only PPV.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

I've never purchased a PPV since becoming a DirecTv customer in 2004. I just can't justify the cost over our subscription to Netflix. Even though movies show up a month sooner on PPV, we don't have a problem waiting for them on Netflix. I also don't like the 24 hour limit either. There are several movies we get that we watch multiple times before returning it if we really like it - can't do that with PPV without paying for it again.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Nope, never have ordered a PPV movie and probably never will. I can't see paying more for lesser audio and video quality.


----------



## dhhaines (Nov 18, 2005)

Simple answer... nope. Haven't ordered a PPV since 1998


----------



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

So most of us do not watch PPV on Directv yet they continue to add additional PPV HD channels which most of us do not need.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

gator1234 said:


> So most of us do not watch PPV on Directv yet they continue to add additional PPV HD channels which most of us do not need.


We don't represent Directv's average user.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I voted yes. I don't persoanlly....but my wife usually gets one or two a month.


----------



## rufusgb (Mar 23, 2010)

I got that last UFC. That's the only thing I get on PPV. Netflix for movies.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

just UFC stuff


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Where does everyone get these coupons?

Don't think I've ever received one in my 10 years.


----------



## prozone1 (Sep 22, 2007)

NO
Netflix here 2 at a time


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I got Wrestlemania back in March so..not in the last 90 days.

Thats usually the only one I rent a year.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Never once in 9years. Not even with the free coupons, which by the way I only got this year for the first time ever.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

With 200 votes in the bank, this will probably stick at a ratio of 1:3 .. meaning out of 4 people with DIRECTV, 1 person is what I would call a "regular" PPV viewer (at least 4 PPV per year) Just a rough number crunch if you assume all of the PPV viewers watch only one PPV every 3 months .. that's

(18,000,000/4) * 6 == $27,000,000 per year

Again, that's a pretty conservative number as (1) we're likely a bunch that finds other ways to view shows (read: many folks here saying they will "never" watch a PPV) and (2) the "one per person per 4 months" is likely not big enough of an average. Not sure what the right number is, though.

Either way, the $27 MM/yr seems like the very low end and that's not chump change as it is.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

change mine to yes, because I forget I got the last UFC fight with Brock.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I never have. My wife used to occasionally but quit when the 24 hour rule was implemented. I don't recall ever getting any coupons in the 13 years I've had DirecTV.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

I voted yes. We average about 4-5 hd movies each month and the monthly wwe hd wrestling ppv.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

we have been watching more PPV in the past few months then the previous 10 years
but only 1080p


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

Nope. Add me to the list of those who have not since the 24 hour thing.

I can understand why they had to put on a limit. "Archiving" a film for a few dollars was certainly not the intention of pay-per-view. But there should have been some reasonable middle ground -- say a week, for example -- that would have given people time to be assured that they would get to watch it.

Even when I was given a free pay-per-view, I never got around to it because, with kids, it's too hard to find a time when my wife and I could both see it in one day's time.

Foolish in my opinion.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

hilmar2k said:


> Only when I get the coupons, which is about once a month. I refuse to pay $5.99.


Same for me.

Also , my son says "If we rent it then when it comes out on one of all those Premium Channels we pay for each month, we will have already seen it, Why do it ".

We did it just to see the 1080p movie on our TVs. We were not impressed.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, and I am ashamed. 

I bought it, but did not get to finish watching it due to that 24-hour rule. Won't do it again anytime soon. Just replaced my old BR player (original Sony BDP-S1) with a new Panasonic and hooked it up via analog audio. The new audio formats are awesome.

Plus, I might give the Netflix/Viera Cast streaming services a look the next time I want to watch a movie.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope, its been a busy summer and haven't hosted a UFC fight in awhile


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

With redbox everywhere for a buck, I just don't see why I would do this much. Maybe for 1080p which happened I think once on the last year. 

Steve


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

DIRECTV Cinema, watched some stuff that wasn't on Netflix yet.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV Cinema, watched some stuff that wasn't on Netflix yet.


That might be a big advantage for DirecTV. They'll have it earlier and in 1080p.

I wonder how that's gonna play out.

Mike


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

No, I haven't, and I have no plans to do so.

1. Too expensive.
2. Too restrictive a timeline for viewing.

I find NetFlix a far superior solution, with streaming and Blue Rays that cost less than two PPV per month. It's a no-brainer for me.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hasan said:


> No, I haven't, and I have no plans to do so.
> 
> 1. Too expensive.
> 2. Too restrictive a timeline for viewing.
> ...


+100000000000000000

I could not agree more. Plus, the whole DIRECTV gets it before Netflix means nothing to me. If it's a "must have" movie, DIRECTV gets it the same day as Best Buy.  If it's not a "must have" movie, a 28 day "advantage" is moot. Lastly, don't get me started () on the silly 24 hour rule and DIRECTV's inferior A/V quality (compared to blu-ray disc).


----------



## jtbell (Nov 24, 2008)

No. 
We have the premium package, so most movies arrive on one of the movie channels we already have fairly quickly after they are on PPV. 

We have PPV'ed a couple of movies in the last year, but that was because we had a coupon. To be honest, if I want to see a movie bad enough to pay for it, I'd rather pony up the extra $14 and buy it on Blu-Ray.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I did not even watch a PPV when I had a free one available. I have never ordered one.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I voted NO, the 24-hour limit is a real deal-breaker for me.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Never have. I'll stick to Netflix.


----------



## MKAM (May 15, 2007)

Nope. We usually get redbox movies, unless I have a free movie from Cinemanow. BTW, Redbox now has Blu Rays


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

2 times since 1995!


----------



## alm (Sep 12, 2009)

No. Too expensive compared to other options.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> With 200 votes in the bank, this will probably stick at a ratio of 1:3 .. meaning out of 4 people with DIRECTV, 1 person is what I would call a "regular" PPV viewer (at least 4 PPV per year) Just a rough number crunch if you assume all of the PPV viewers watch only one PPV every 3 months .. that's
> 
> (18,000,000/4) * 6 == $27,000,000 per year
> 
> ...


Your number may be a little low... most of the fights (UFC, boxing, WWE) go for $50/$60HD. UFC fights get 400,000 sales per event. Thats total revenue of over $20 million per event.


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Watched a UFC event. Never any movies.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> With 200 votes in the bank, this will probably stick at a ratio of 1:3 .. meaning out of 4 people with DIRECTV, 1 person is what I would call a "regular" PPV viewer (at least 4 PPV per year) Just a rough number crunch if you assume all of the PPV viewers watch only one PPV every 3 months .. that's
> 
> (18,000,000/4) * 6 == $27,000,000 per year
> 
> ...


Actually, you are way low. Should be 4 times that amount assuming that 1 in 4 subs watches once every 3 months. Thats $108,000,000 per year. Definitely not chump change. The only question is how much is Hollywood sticking DirecTV for each movie? THey probably get the majority of that money.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I haven't pulled out the old bills, but I figure I average about 4 PPVs per year, maybe more if I get coupons. So, I've probably bought a movie in the last three months.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wmb said:


> Your number may be a little low... most of the fights (UFC, boxing, WWE) go for $50/$60HD. UFC fights get 400,000 sales per event. Thats total revenue of over $20 million per event.





Lee L said:


> Actually, you are way low. Should be 4 times that amount assuming that 1 in 4 subs watches once every 3 months. Thats $108,000,000 per year. Definitely not chump change. The only question is how much is Hollywood sticking DirecTV for each movie? THey probably get the majority of that money.


I knew someone would correct my math  

Yeah, it's clearly in the "lots of revenue" stage even on the low end of the spectrum.


----------



## edlex (Jul 5, 2008)

I haven't purchased a PPV movie since the 24 hour rule came out. Having a 3 1/2 and 2 year old kids makes it impossible to watch anything within 24 hours so I guess they lost my business forever unless they change the rule. Meantime netflix totally got my business.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> I knew someone would correct my math


fixed it for you.



Doug Brott said:


> With 200 votes in the bank, this will probably stick at a ratio of 1:3 .. meaning out of 4 people with DIRECTV, 1 person is what I would call a "regular" PPV viewer (at least 4 PPV per year) Just a rough number crunch if you assume all of the PPV viewers watch only one PPV every 3 months .. that's
> 
> (18,000,000/4) * 6 == $27,000,000 *per quarter*
> 
> ...


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

Since we got a Blu-Ray with streaming, we have been watching older BBC TV series from Netflix that we haven't seen in years. So, no PPVs in the last 90 days.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

UFC 116 - we norm don't really order ppv but had 2 watch the Brock fight


----------



## TheDurk (Mar 8, 2007)

I know the last one was in the middle of a blizzard, and GF almost could not make it through the whole film in one night. 24-hour rule and lack of advanced audio are major negatives. Maybe twice a year for me since 24-hour rule, down from maybe two a month). I'll rent the Blu-Ray from Thurs. until Mon. for the handful of worthwhile films we miss at the theater (there she stays awake...mostly...plus she can't make me turn down the volume). Biggest problem is lousy quality of new films if you hate comedies, horror, cartoons, dumb sports flicks and kiddie films.


----------



## Santana (May 12, 2010)

wmb said:


> Your number may be a little low... most of the fights (UFC, boxing, WWE) go for $50/$60HD. UFC fights get 400,000 sales per event. Thats total revenue of over $20 million per event.


I watch way too many movies to pay $6/pop; I do Netflix and premium movie channels. But I will fork over the $60 for a UFC fight, 10x the price of a movie. I don't know what margin D* is making on the events, but that is already a huge revenue difference.


----------



## dgeffs (Nov 20, 2006)

24hr rule is a deal breaker for me. I wonder what their viewing numbers look like before and after the rule was implemented.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I am a little surprised at the poll so far 73% NO, that seem like a lot. I do have to admit that we started using PPV as our primary movie watching at the beginning of the summer, but we don't watch all that many movies in the summer either. I am not sure what we will do in the winter when we may watch 5-6 movies a month. DirecTV may get a bit too pricey then.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

No, I haven't watched a PPV in several years. I have Netflix for that.


----------



## jefbal99 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Yes votes are much higher than I expected. I honestly expected the No vote to be between 85-90%


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Personally, I like Cinema HD.

If something looks interesting, just click on it and watch.

Don't need to manage any queue or mail anything or deal with internet streaming, works out well.

And the cost is less then a cab-ride, or lunch, or ... 

Just one person's opinion.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

One every couple of months, being SD only, my T60 keeps all PPV forever.


----------



## wmb (Dec 18, 2008)

Santana said:


> I watch way too many movies to pay $6/pop; I do Netflix and premium movie channels. But I will fork over the $60 for a UFC fight, 10x the price of a movie. I don't know what margin D* is making on the events, but that is already a huge revenue difference.


The 400K figure was total sale according to UFC websites. Not sure the breakdown between D*, E* and cablecos.

The point that Doug made was that the revenue was 7 figures (now looks more like 8 figures) per quarter. Nothing to sneeze at.

D* report $5.6 billion in 1st quarter revenues, with $956 million in operating profits. $100 million/qtr would be 2% of revenues, or about 10% of total profits.

My bet is that PPV is high margin gravy on top of strong returns on their base products.


----------



## claymanhb (Mar 28, 2007)

I have NEVER ordered PPV. Even when they send me my free movies. Never used 'em.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Sixto said:


> Personally, I like Cinema HD.


Fanboi.


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

Unfortunately we did a few weeks ago. Since it was on the hard drive with a 12/1(it was far out, I don't recall the exact date) expiration date my son thought he could watch it when ever he wanted.... So yes we really did Pay Per View.... :crying: 


Note: My wife did call D* and a CSR gave us a one time credit of a couple of the views........


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I knew someone would correct my math
> 
> Yeah, it's clearly in the "lots of revenue" stage even on the low end of the spectrum.


No doubt it's a big money maker. But the real question is whether the new 400 title library will take market share from Netflix, which is D* intent according to all the press about it. I say no, because no matter how many titles D* offers, your average netflix sub isn't the type to spend $6 per rental, especially if they only get 24hrs to watch it. It may bring in a little more because of the 30 day delay on new releases. But I don't think it will lead to netflix subs leaving in droves to watch overpriced PPV. If/when D* gets price competitive, they'll start taking market share. Same goes for all of netflix's competitors.

That being said, it's perfectly reasonable for new releases to come at a premium. But if I can get a Blu-ray at redbox for a couple of bucks, then $4 would be a fair price in my mind for the convenience and access to a new release on PPV. $6 is too much IMO. I have no idea if it's the studios keeping prices up or the providers, but something needs to give.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Have not doen so in years, it's too expensive.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

My wife & I don,t use PPV also,never rent movies either .We always figure it will come on one of the premium channels which we get all 4.I, have the HD Extra package as well which gives us MGM & HD Net Movies too.HD Net Movies alone pays for the extra package with their early premires of new movies with a Wed. showing then released to theaters that Fri.So, with MVR hook up to hr20-700 and 2 other HD sets we have plenty to watch plus already spend aprox $149 per month.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry for the type o meant to say MRV not MVR.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Just an FYI, spaul, but you can always go back and edit your posts.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

One time only several years ago because I had a coupon. Since then I have thrown many coupons in the trash.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Where do people keep getting these "several coupons"?


----------



## elestek (Jul 30, 2010)

Got a TNA wrestling ppv a few months ago. Seems like they only have the standard def ppv for TNA wrestling. Anyone know if theres an HD version of the ppvs? The weekly show is HD and looks great.


----------



## DrummerBoy523 (Jan 9, 2007)

and I vowed NEVER to again after the 24 hour rule - but we got one of the buy one get one coupons and decided to give it a shot with the 1080p VOD. If they keep sending me the coupons, then I'll probably keep doing it - but I wont buy any once the coupons stop.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Another option should be "I've been a D* customer for over 10 years and have never watched a PPV".


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Where do people keep getting these "several coupons"?


No kidding. I'd like some!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> Another option should be "I've been a D* customer for over 10 years and have never watched a PPV".


That's the second option.


----------



## dduensing (Oct 5, 2007)

Haven't ordered a PPV movie in over three years when I last got a coupon.

Nowadays I use redbox and blockbuster express kiosks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> Another option should be "I've been a D* customer for over 10 years and have never watched a PPV".


No it shouldn't have. He wanted to know if you watched a PPV in the last 90 days...simple Yes or No. Not how long you've been a sub.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> No it shouldn't have. He wanted to know if you watched a PPV in the last 90 days...simple Yes or No. Not how long you've been a sub.


I think he was trying to be funny...at least I chuckled when I read it...maybe it's me.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Where do people keep getting these "several coupons"?


I've been sent several coupons over the last few months myself.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have ordered a few.


----------



## dwrats_56 (Apr 21, 2007)

I have never watched any PPV's. We now do the Netflix thing along with their watch instantly(a lot).

My son's used to do PPV's a few years ago when they had a bunch of buddys over, but none since then


----------



## hjones4841 (Aug 19, 2006)

Not since they started "gotta watch it within 24 hours." Before then, 1 or 2 per month.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I never ever ordered a PPV since joining D* 4 years ago. Cost is a reason, for the price of 2 PPV movies is > Netflix 1 at a time + internet. Second reason is the 24 hr rule. I might do a college football game if it was in *HD* for Gameplan.


----------



## Rusty_Clown (Apr 8, 2010)

not in the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## mpar1 (Mar 20, 2008)

hjones4841 said:


> Not since they started "gotta watch it within 24 hours." Before then, 1 or 2 per month.


Same here.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I think the last time I watched a PPV movie was 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

I've done three PPVs in the 12+ years I've been with DirecTV and none since the 24 hour rule went into effect. I have Netflix for Blu-ray and streaming. 30 day rule is of no consequence to me. You'd have to drag me to the theater, so an extra months time between DVD/PPV release and Netflix availability is no BFD.


----------



## water1 (Oct 31, 2006)

No and never will as long as 24 hour rule is in place.


----------



## T-Hefner (Mar 29, 2010)

I order a PPV movie 1 time every few months, I just ordered one the other night...so Yes. I would say I order a movie from PPV 3-6 times a year. 

However, I do know some people that order PPV almost every weekend....Maybe miss a weekend here and there...but to them its all about the convenience..and being able to pick the movie together as a last minute thing...

By me, Blockbusters are going out of business, so your options are netflix, buy the dvd, wait till its on premium, or PPV....DirecTV is a lil expensive, but it is very convenient and they have been getting the movies real early on Directv Cinema compared to years ago..witch is nice. And the addition of the 1080p format PPV movies is GREAT.....If I am gonna order a PPV movie, its gonna be 1080p.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

I watched one or two for the first time, just because I couldn't get new releases from Netflix and all copies were out at the local Blockbuster.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

No. I haven't ordered a PPV since probably about 1998, when I was a new customer.

In 12 years I do believe I've received exactly one coupon for PPVs and I never redeemed it. Free or not, there just weren't any good movies out at the time.

$5.99 is outrageous for a viewing of any movie, even if it is in HD.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

No, with Redbox at .99 it is not worth the price.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

Phil T said:


> No, with Redbox at .99 it is not worth the price.


I like Redbox and it's where I go, too, for movies.

Kroger has been really agressively pushing Redbox coupons for shoppers. I've got about 15 coupons for free rentals just sitting around that need to be used by the end of the month.


----------



## lsbrodsky (Dec 3, 2005)

No! These guys will not get a penny more than I have to pay them. I don't feel that I am getting value for my money, but what choice do I have? Neither cable nor OTA are viable options. I am happier with Netflix for movies.
Larry


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

The next one I get will be Paq vs Mayweather, whenever that is. I will pay the extra 10 bucks for HD for it too.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

No, I subscribe to Premiums, and I have a Block Buster machine at my local shoopping strip that charges only $1


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

Just the UFC ppv


----------



## topgun80 (Oct 6, 2008)

yes, but never again. I got tired before the end of the movie and went to bed, tried to finish it the next night and my 24hrs. had expired and they wanted me to pay for it again, B.S. If I pay $6 to buy it I should be able to record it and watch it any time I want.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Rented The Green Zone, but had anniversary gift coupon. The last time I bought a PPV was back in 2004 or 2005.
The $5.99 price is just too high, and I am not a fan of the 24 hr limit. I can rent a Blu-Ray at my local video store for $3.80. Even some of the titles DirecTv has for 2.99 or $3.99 are $1.00 rentals.
Oh and Netflix... do the math


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 28, 2005)

I got a free anniversary coupon but I've never used it. I check the PPV listings from time to time but everything there I've already seen via Netflix. The same goes for premium channels. I dropped all of those and never looked back. I get all the movies and original programs via Netflix. I have to wait a few months to see an entire season of Treme or Entourage (or whatever) but it's a minor problem. With Starz original programs, I can stream those on Netflix the same day they air on Starz.

Neflix + Roku FTW


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

Voted No. Haven't ordered any since the 24 hour rule and price increases took effect. I can wait until they come out on DVD via Netflix or premiums I already get via Premier package.


----------



## mrcon0728 (Oct 20, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Just curious if anyone has bought/watched a PPV from DIRECTV in the last 90 days. Pretty simple question and you either have or you haven't.
> 
> Pay Per View (PPV) includes:
> 
> ...


Only when I get free movie coupons though. They are getting less and less every month lately. It started out rent two get $5.99 credit, then rent two get $4.99 credit(that doesn't cover the HD cost of the movie). They should do away with the damn coupons and just lower the price.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I have never in 12 yrs (that I can remember) ordered PPV. I now have a anniversary gift from D* for 1 free one, so I will be in the future.


----------



## huron77 (Jun 8, 2008)

Have bought one movie in 15(? - has it been that long?) years.

My son wanted me to host a WWEppv party at our house, but seeing I don't allow that pseudo sport in the house, #2 purchase has never occurred.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Getting a coupon still requires you to buy it (and then be credited). So you should be responding "Yes" if you fall into this category.


That makes no sense whatsoever. People who only buy a PPV when they know that their purchase will be refunded in full as a credit on their account aren't really buying anything. Maybe if it wasn't a 100% credit, an argument could possibly be made for counting it in some way as a PPV purchase, but certainly not in the case of a completely free giveaway... and especially when you are only asking about a single PPV purchase in the past 90 days. Someone who only took advantage of a single PPV giveaway in the past 90 days hardly qualifies as a "user" of the PPV services that DIRECTV offers.

Your answer to the question of how such promotional PPV freebees should be voted along with the long time frame vs. number of purchases indicate a fairly obvious desire to skew the poll results in a certain direction.

At any rate, this poll is a very poorly constructed and executed poll with little or no relation to the actual discussion about PPV usage in the other thread which prompted the creation of the poll in the first place.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I refuse to buy any PPV movie from DirecTV even after getting coupons in the mail for free viewing. Free viewing is really not free viewing when you still have to mail coupon back, now if DirecTV did the right thing and had a toll free number to call or an email coupon / website coupon then I would order the said free PPV movies. 

But I can and do get PPV through Amazon VOD at a much better price and for a longer viewing time.


----------



## mechman (Apr 29, 2006)

I have bought one movie since I've had DirecTV. I had a coupon for it. I have received a lot of coupons since but won't go through the hassle of mailing the coupon in again. I'd use the coupons again if there were an easier way to redeem them. But I won't pay the price that D* wants for a ppv. It's too much $$ when there are much cheaper alternatives.


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

Since 1999, I think I viewed one once when I had a coupon. It's too expensive. I prefer Netflix with their options of Blu-ray discs, streaming and much wider selection of films from which to choose. If it's a newer film, waiting a little longer to get it on DVD/Blu-ray is fine with me.


----------



## judson_west (Jun 15, 2006)

Haven't watched a PPV since the 24 hour restriction was place on it. At this juncture, I don't think I would now even if the 24 hour restriction was removed since I have a lot of other avenues for watching movies.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

None in the last 90 days.
Perhaps two in the past 3 1/2 years.

I typically go out to the movies about once a year. That's much more expensive than PPV, but at least the screen is bigger. Last movie was an Imax 3D.


----------



## scrybigtv (Jan 25, 2008)

cartrivision said:


> That makes no sense whatsoever. People who only buy a PPV when they know that their purchase will be refunded in full as a credit on their account aren't really buying anything. Maybe if it wasn't a 100% credit, an argument could possibly be made for counting it in some way as a PPV purchase, but certainly not in the case of a completely free giveaway... and especially when you are only asking about a single PPV purchase in the past 90 days. Someone who only took advantage of a single PPV giveaway in the past 90 days hardly qualifies as a "user" of the PPV services that DIRECTV offers.
> 
> Your answer to the question of how such promotional PPV freebees should be voted along with the long time frame vs. number of purchases indicate a fairly obvious desire to skew the poll results in a certain direction.
> 
> At any rate, this poll is a very poorly constructed and executed poll with little or no relation to the actual discussion about PPV usage in the other thread which prompted the creation of the poll in the first place.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I just did 1 a month ago prior to that it has been years


----------



## jake14mw (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love the convenience of it, but the price is just too high, and the 24 hour rule kills it entirely for me.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the last PPV I bought was back when The Fifth Element premiered on PPV. If it's something I really want to see I either redbox it or wait till it's showing on one of the premium channels I get. I refuse to pay $5.99 for a PPV movie when there are cheaper alternatives. If it was a special event like a one-time-only concert or sporting event I might consider it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This is 15 month old poll and a 90 day time frame is no longer relevant. 

Anyone wishing to discuss PPV can start a new thread. If a new one starts I'll move the current posts to that thread.

Mike


----------

